# 12 Days Of Christmas Entry 2012- ENTER HERE



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Our annual 12 days of Christmas giveaway is OFFICIALLY OPEN!!!

You can see the prizes here - PRIZE LIST

To enter all you need to do is post ONCE in this thread between now and 11.59pm on the 11th December 2012

There are a couple of stipulations that I want to make you aware of 1st.

1) Only ONE entry per person (PLEASE DO NOT POST TWICE OR QUOTE ANOTHER POST - IT MESSES UP THE DRAW PROCEDURE. Your post number is your entry number)

2) A minimum of 40 posts as of today is required to enter. (as long as you have 40 by the date that's fine if you don't are are drawn as a winner the prize will be redrawn )

3) Postage to a UK address ( International Postage to be confirmed by sponsor)

Oh and as always the Admins and Moderators decision is final.

Good Luck and Merry Christmas!

DW


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

We love you Whizzer!


----------



## Scrogz (Mar 17, 2011)

The latter


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Happy Christmas DW! And Good Luck Everyone!!!


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Good luck all!!!


----------



## john90 (Nov 22, 2012)

My first 12 DoC on any forum, very generous and great spirit, thanks to all who have made it happen


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

This is one of the many reasons we all love Detailing World.. Whizzer you are a legend....


----------



## Adrian1759 (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantastic - I'm in :thumb:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed!
Good luck and Happy Crimbo everyone


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Bill

Happy Christmas everyone :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

good luck everyone and thanks wizzer


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Happy Christmas DW!


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

I love these competitions! Thanks DW!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Many thanks bill :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

What a list of prizes!! I'm in :thumb:

Big thanks to all the suppliers/manufacturers


----------



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

Good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

All of the prizes look awesome, hope I can win something!!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Best of luck Everbody!!!!

Only been on the site a short while but I have to say without shadow of a doubt its absolutely awesome the support from Traders and fellow members and the generosity is somewhat unbelievable, brings back faith that there are still good people doing good things still around!!!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm in, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Thank god for dw at xmas!!

All money goes on gifts and you give free goodies away


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

As always fantastic support from the suppliers


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Good luck all, hope it's been a good year for you


----------



## DannyL (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy Christmas everybody 

Wow that are nice giveaways!!


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all and good luck..


----------



## mk2gav (Nov 10, 2012)

got to be worth a shot for a newbie  thanks


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

This really is a quality forum... count me in!!:thumb:


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Some fantastic goodies on offer!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

In like Flynn :thumb:

Good luck peeps.


----------



## dodd87 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks to everyone involved, certainly some great prizes to be won. Merry Christmas all!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Count me in too guys : o) . Many many thank you Whizzer and suppliers. 

Merry christmas and good luck everyone.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Woohoo 
Well done to Whizzer and all the suppliers for another amazing prize haul :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in . 

Happy Christmas everyone and good luck!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Looking forward to this. 

Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Im in...good luck everyone...:thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Winner winner, Turkey Dinner!  Cheers DW & Merry Christmas to all the community.

Great forum.... even though its cost me ££s in products!! :thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Yussssss! This is brilliant! Good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

Can only enter & hope for the best. 

Thanks to everyone involved. 

I love this site, I've learnt more in the one or two months here then I've ever learnt on any other forum. 

I'll be here to stay.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Would be rude no too :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank to all that's involved in this and good luck everyone


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

What a wonderful way to round off another successful DW year!
Many thanks to all the mostly unthanked souls who run this place
and... Good Luck everyone!

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't wait. I'm a 12 days virgin ...


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Count me in, glad to be here.

Happy Christmas, John Tht.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

Good Luck Everyone and Merry Xmas (soon!)


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Thanks again to all how made this possbile.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year (still feels to early today that!)


----------



## AstraDave (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone involved to make this happen. Good luck to everyone else and merry Christmas :wave:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Holy Smokes !!!

Great prizes up for grabs.

Good luck everyone. Enjoy your festive break.


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

i am in.thanks .merry xmas all.


----------



## sf1506 (Feb 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas DW, I hope this year I have better luck


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Count me in, and I hope I win.
Thanks to DW and the sponsers and Goodluck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Merry christmas to all and a very happy new year.

*might actually get some sunshine to detail my car.... finally*


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Awesome!..Good luck to all and merry Xmas and a happy new year :beer:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gota love the run up to Xmas would be great to win one as skint atm due to moving house


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Its xmas already :0 lol al give this a go, first xmas as a dw member


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Happy Christmas all


----------



## danb85 (May 15, 2008)

Merry Christmas and good luck to all and thank you!


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Hope i win one of those fab prizes :thumb:


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck everyone! Merry Christmas to all!!


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Great prizes fingers crossed


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

*ONCE*

lol the rules did say "to enter post ONCE in this thread" :lol:

Good luck DW members :thumb:


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

great prize list, fingers crossed i win somthing!!! 

merry christmas!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Another cracking competition, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone ! Thank you dw and sponsors !


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Excellent selection of prizes, many thanks guys. Happy Christmas everyone.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice prizes,home i'm lucky


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

This has to be one of the fastest populated threads. 
Not even home time for most and we are on page 7. 
Good luck all, and well done again DW crew, another great year.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

Good luck and Happy Christmas DW


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Excellent selection! And thanks to the generous sponsors!


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

Good luck all,fingers crossed.


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

..once...


----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Me and the old green machine will try again
Merry Christmas all


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow, I'M in but never ever win nuffin. It is however the taking part that counts (I'm told)

Merry Christmas to all you fellow sad metal rubbers and a big thank you to the Mods of DW for an excellent end to the year :wave:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

DW rocks!!!


----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

Good luck for everybody!!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas for all and thanks to our sponsors for gifts


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oooo excited. Good luck to everyone (especially me lol). Merry Christmas.


----------



## deanr201 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck to every one


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yay  can't wait for this


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Good luck to one and all

And a very Merry Christmas


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Christmas countdown starts here - December Eve!!!


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm in! Thanks


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Count me in too


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good luck guys n gals and a very Merry Christmas to you all :buffer:


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Wha-Hoo count me in! Merry Christmas folks! :car:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm in. Good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone and thank you to all the staff at DW and donatees.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Big thanks to the DW team and sponsors for making this possible, seasons greetings to all and good luck:thumb:


----------



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

cheers whizzer

count down to christmas begins


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh the tingling has become. Amazed at how quick this thread filled up with replies although i'm not sure why i'm amazed.


----------



## lambchop16v (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow! Count me in and a Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## christhesparky (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheers, hope everyone has a good christmas


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

The greatest forum alive. A massive thanks to all suppliers/trader who are offering free prizes. Good Luck All.


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

What an Amazing forum this is! Thanks again to all the sponsors for such Awesome prizes! goodluck to everyone and I hope you all have a happy and safe Christmas! :thumb:

All the best,

Chris


----------



## cdo1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

i can enter.... great. Thanks for a great forum, good luck to every one, oh and ME...


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Whizzer !:thumb:
Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks again to admin and sponsors for the chance off winning some great prizes

Fingers crossed I win something, good luck all


----------



## lonterra (May 1, 2009)

Merry Crimblymas one and all!


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks DW. May everyones Christmas be white (and foamy):thumb:


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Happy Christmas everybody!


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Didn't think i would say this in November but... Merry Christmas DW!!!


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

Fingers crossed. And a Happy Christmas !


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks to all at DW for making this happen and to all the sponsores for making this the best 12 DOC yet.

Merry Christmas everyone 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Merry Xmas!!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Merry Christmas from me everyone :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks to those that made this possible :thumb:

Merry Crimbo!


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to the Detailing Community!!!!


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

First year for me on this, hopefully it's a lucky one


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas I'm in


----------



## Richiesips (May 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

happy xmas everyone!


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Merry christmas to all at DW!... Dear Santa, I want something this year!


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome prizes from the DW traders! Good luck all.


----------



## ben toney (Jun 17, 2008)

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Fantastic competition and big shout out to all the sponsers, detailing world mods and runners! Epic year!

Oh....and count me in


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Many happy returns to one and all - and many thanks for all those who have made this competition possible!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm definitely in for this, got my eye on a few already 
Good luck one and all


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

Best of luck everyone and thanks to Whizzer and the team for setting this up! :thumb:


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds good


----------



## WhenIwake (Nov 10, 2012)

This looks epic. Thanks


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

good luck all and thanks to all for the prizes


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Magic . I'm in... merry xmas and good luck all


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Im in.
Great prize fund, thanks to all.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Me please, Merry christmas everyone and good luck!!


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

:d :d :d


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## omega (Feb 12, 2011)

great prizes!!!good luck everyone


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Hoping to win this year


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you 

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

pick me please haha


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

A fantastic forum and we wish everyone a merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

It wont be me. I never win. Doh

Good luck all!!


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I've checked back & I haven't posted.
I have to say I'm amazed by this competition, never seen anything like it on any other forum.
Good luck &merry Christmas to everyone & a big thanks to DW & the sponsors for the prizes:thumb:


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks, my first year in DW and mega excited about this, hope im lucky!

Good luck to everyone else!

And MERRY CHRISTMAS! 


Tank


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck to everyone - merry Christmas!


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

:buffer:


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Ooh I'm in Happy Christmas


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Seasons Greetings DW


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Coolio - I'm game.


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Merry christmas to one and all


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Good luck everyone and top marks to all those involved in yet another mouth watering set of give-aways. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

WOW great prizes, very generous indeed. Thanks to DW & the sponsors....fingers crossed it is then


----------



## weescotsman (Jul 11, 2009)

Amazing prize list. Count me in.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

My First Happy Christmas This Year!

Good luck all and thanks to all the generous sponsors!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

What a great idea and fantastic prize list thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck @ all

thomas


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Happy Christmas excellent idea. Many thanks to the sponsers :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Happy xmas to the DW community and thanks to all the sponsors for their generosity.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great prizes, this is what makes detailling world unique, Merry xmas to you all.


----------



## banarno (Aug 3, 2008)

Fantastic level of prizes, best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Its early but merry christmas


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Cracking prizes them, Count me in :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill certainly be entering this 

merry christmas, and a thanks to allhave given, and of course DW


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hope everyone has a great christmas.

DW really is the best online forum ever.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Wooooo hooooooooo - I'm up for some of this.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Good Luck everyone


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm game thanks !!!!!!!


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds good, I'm in:thumb:


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Number 172


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Count me in! Thanks to all the companies who are donating prizes, and to Whizzer for arranging. :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy Xmas to all DW'ers:wave:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

May the random member win! How generous of all the people involved. Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

This is the 12 days of Christmas for me, so I would like to say a massive thankyou to whizzer and all the traders for making this possible.


----------



## AS007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Great competition. Festive Greetings to one and all. :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Early Mery Christmas folks, And to any of the winners that are lucky enough to get hold of some of the great prizes - Enjoy!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Good luck to all and Merry Xmas!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Good Luck everybody!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

DW does it again :thumb:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Got to be in it to win it!!
Good luck everyone (especially me!!)


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Good luck to all and thank to all sponsors for this great prizes..
Merry Xmas


----------



## mrpcman (Oct 6, 2012)

Happy Christmas All.


----------



## rapala (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow i would be very happy if my number came up :thumb:.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Merry Crimbo every one.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Well done guys - thanks to you all


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

:thumb:WooooooHooooooo

MERRY CHRISTMAS. Thanks


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks DW !! Merry christmas to all :thumb:
Also good luck :thumb:


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Woo hoo!!!! good luck to everyone


----------



## amchardy (Apr 26, 2008)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm in it to win it

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

What a brilliant idea


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks to all the sponsors and mods to make this happen, count me in please.


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

merry xmas to all and lets hope the detailing elves are hard at work


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck to everyone :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank You all as Ever.

Now Lets Tuck Into The Detailing World Christmas Lucky Dip....:thumb:

Or Should That Be Dinner...

*All Hail DW....:wave:*


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Best wishes to everyone for Christmas. Group hug for all the sponsors! Cheers all!:thumb:


----------



## AJ02 (Nov 7, 2010)

Let's have a bash. Best of luck all and cheers to all the sponsors this year.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## -Stuart W- (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome prizes. Thanks to all sponsors and the DW team :thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

i'm in...  Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone. Be lucky! :thumb:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

WOW!! That's an ubelievable show of generosity! Merry Christmas and good luck to all!:thumb:


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Christmas could come early for some at DW. Good luck everybody. Merry Christmas.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Another quality selection of prizes from a fantastic bunch of suppliers!

As a small sign of gratitude, I plagiarised the lyrics to a well known song and made them fit an epic forum 

Good luck everybody:thumb::thumb::thumb:

*
Dashing through the snow
In a freshly detailed sleigh
O'er the fields we go
Beading all the way
Pads on Flex's spin
Making paintwork right
What fun it is to laugh and sing
A sleighing song tonight

Oh, jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a freshly detailed sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a freshly detailed sleigh

A day or two ago
I thought I'd take a ride
And soon my DW prize
Was seated by my side
The box was big and full
I couldn't believe my eyes
At all the wonderous things
Imagine my surprise!

Oh, jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a freshly detailed sleigh
Jingle bells, jingle bells
Jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride
In a freshly detailed sleigh​*


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Me me me, im in again this year 

Merry christmas Ya'll


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Great Prizes for some lucky people

and a big thanks to the sponsors

Merry Christmas :thumb:


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

count me in:thumb:


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck to everyone 

&

MERRY CHRISTMAS !!


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

I'm in on it baby! 
Best of luck to all and hope xmas brings a happy one :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

be rude not to enter

thanks to all

sponsers:thumb:

all the backroom boys and gals at detailing world:thumb:

all the best to you all:wave:


----------



## Manic (Jul 29, 2007)

Amazing prize list as always. Well done to everyone involved :wave:

Good luck everyone.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WWWWWWWWWWYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY:thumb::thumb:


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all detailers in the wide world happy 2013 keep up the good work 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm in just about lol


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Happy Xmas to everyone. 

A big thanks to everyone worked for this


----------



## BC911 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh what a nice list of giveaways! Thanks to all the sponsors and DW! Enjoy the end of the year.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Woohooo that time of year again.


----------



## Greg.w (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm in 

Here's hoping!!!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Good luck to all entering and a big thanks to the sponsors and organisers.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Trying to think of something clever and funny. 

No. All I can think of is a weekend of working nights in the freezing cold. 


Bbbbbbrrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas all - and thank you to the sponsors and all the team who run DW.


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

Ho ho ho!


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

good luck everyone
fingers crossed i win
: )


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Good luck everyone! Fingers crossed this year


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Daer fatrher chrismtas
I bin good verry verry good i want lots of persents for chrismtas


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

yeee harrr, xmas again, thanks to all and the sponsors and good luck to everyone, especially me!!!


----------



## smicher1 (Sep 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Super event chaps, well done to all those involved.


----------



## stumac77 (Oct 18, 2009)

good luck everyone


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my lucky number....I hope


----------



## Chris_Foci (Feb 21, 2006)

Count me in- Good Luck!!!


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Good luck everyone. Third year lucky for me!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hopefully Christmas will come early DW style :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks to all involved in setting this up. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck all... But mainly me!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Amazing prizes guys you've out done yourselves!


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Another example of DWs fine nature. 
Good luck to all.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

A slightly early, but very Merry Xmas to all! And a Happy New Year to follow!!


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Good luck everybody.

Rab E.


----------



## teamdirtydog (Jun 17, 2012)

lovely! Happy Christmas everyone...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Am I eligible lol?

If so I'm in!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

good luck everyone


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

teamdirtydog - you have 36 posts, says under your avatar 
few more and you will be eligible :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Count me in..

Merry Christmas to everyone in the big wide DW world and good luck to everyone who has entered. :wave:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe I will win something this year...


----------



## Cngarrod (May 3, 2011)

Got to be in it to win it! I'm game. Best of lick to everyone. 

Craig


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

two more posts craig


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Jez is it really that time again ! Goda love the DW crimbo prizes though


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm in, third time lucky hopefully!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

DW should be like the supermarkets and start Christmas in July


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Good luck everyone, hopefully I may get picked


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in, always a great time on DW!


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is why Detailing World is the best forum on the net!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Good luck everyone and thank you to DW and sponsors for the prizes.


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

Good luck everyone, some cracking prizes put in there :buffer:


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great many thanks and merry Christmas all!


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good luck to all


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

@ Bigveev,
you won't im afraid, please re-read the competition rules..


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> you won't im afraid, read the competition rules..


yes, read them Kev, no quoting in here, it messes with the draw numbers! 
count me in as well, seen as im not exempt from applying anymore :thumb:


----------



## lowis (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome prize list, I'm definitely in..... Seasons greetings DW


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

The big list once again, good luck to all. Thanks in advance to all that contributed to the prizes. Fingers crossed :thumb:


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Good luck everyone


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

in it to win it !!
Merry Christmas & Good Luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Fingers crossed, good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck! Is it wrong that I'm more excited for this than Xmas day itself lol


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Count me in - Merry Xmas to all.

Simon


----------



## Eggchaser (Sep 3, 2012)

Good luck everyone,some fantastic prizes.


----------



## explorer (Nov 11, 2012)

Hopefully my entry is eligible.

Goodluck to all members here. Wishing everyone a merry Xmas and New year to members, moderators and the sponsors! :thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm in, good luck to me


----------



## RobertUtley (Mar 15, 2012)

Such a small chance of winning but you can't not enter with prizes like those best competition I've ever seen!


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

In,
Happy Christmas to DW and the very generous sponsors.
Best of luck to all entrants, some lovely prizes there :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Xmas everyone hope the lucky winners enjoy their prizes


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck ladies and gentlemen. Thank you so much to all those involved in this.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks to all who have organised this 

Good luck everyone and hope you all have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Merry christmas!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks to all the sponsors and DW team for this great draw. Happy Xmas to all on DW


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks & all the best.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Woo


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looking forward to this yet again.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Good luck peeps....


----------



## Bigcheese1664 (Mar 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone :wave:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its festive season again woohoo


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Seasons Greetings all! :driver:


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

What a selection of prizes! Festive greatings to all!


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking forward to some Christmas goodies!!


----------



## Alex1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow wow wow I hope I will one of these amazing prizes!!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Good luck everyone

Thanks to all the DW team and traders for putting on this awesome comp. :thumb:


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm in. Marry Christmas


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm in it to win it!!!
Cheers guys.


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm in aswell :thumb: 
Thanks


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

For me it's only christmas when Elf comes on tv.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

I’m in - and an early merry christmas to everyone.


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe I will be luckier this year!! Hi Kev!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Count me in. Another fantastic list of prizes! Well done everyone :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wooooohhhhh its that time of year again merry crimbo fellow dw peeps.:thumb:
thank you to every body that has made it happen again:thumb:
good luck to all tha enter


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

Been looking forward to this all year one of the reasons we all love this forum,

Merry Christmas one and all


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Well that's me in, well done to who ever wins. 

:thumb:


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

That's me in now!!!

Fantastic prizes yet again, thanks to all who organise and sponsor this!!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Merry Xmas everybody :thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

I love this forum! Thanks to all involved and Happy Christmas all :car:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

What a cracking idea this is :thumb::thumb: happy chrimbo to you all, got my wish list for Santa already :lol:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Great prizes so thanks to all sponsors i've not been on here long but have really enjoyed the time that i have been,so thanks to bill,kev silverback and all staff and members wishing you all a very happy christmas thanks.Gary


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Good luck everyone on DW, thank you DW for organising and also the sponsors for providing some amazing and very generous prizes.

Now time to sit with my fingers crossed.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

Im in. Big thanks to sponsors for prizes

good luck all and merry christmas


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

Innnnnnnnn


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas Everyone, I'm in for this.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks to all the sponsors for the great prizes :thumb:


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

The countdown to Christmas has begun!


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Wohooo. love this thread


----------



## Damon (Oct 25, 2010)

Some great prizes this year. Merry Xmas everybody.


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Count me in. 
Some good products to be won!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Awesome, Merry Newtonmas everyone


----------



## nicsastar (Sep 24, 2012)

happy xmas dw :wave:


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Pick me, pick me! Another good collection of goodies....


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Count me in! Good luck guys!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Whizzer rules!!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

This must be my year! 
Count me in.


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo (Nov 23, 2006)

Count me in, thank you.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Me too :wave:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Count me in and good luck to everyone


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

It would make my christmas if i won something!!


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Just found this , great give aways ! Fingers x'd


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas and good luck to one and all


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Excellent prizes thanks


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

Count me in :-D


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks to everybody involved with Detailing wold you all contribute to making it a real special place. that's not forgetting the sponsors who deserve a special thanks IMO.

Best wishes for the season and a prosperous new year to you all.:wave:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Some great prizes :wave: Thanks to all of those who were involved with pulling it off :thumb:

Best wishes to all of the forum users at the festive time of year guys!!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Truelly generous sponsors again. Once again showing the true meaning of community. Thanks all involved.


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

This is why I love DW. Such a friendly and accepting forum  I think that everyone feels very welcome. Awesome prices and good luck to everyone who has entered. Also, thanks to the sponsors who are happy to give away their products!!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Some cracking prizes on offer :thumb:
I think I will enter now


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Truelly generous sponsors again. Once again showing the true meaning of community. Thanks all involved.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Here we go..... Good luck everyone!!!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Good luck everyone, but not too much I want to win something for once!
And Merry Christmas.


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

fingers crossed, thanks for offering this competition./ give away


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Thanks WHIZZER... I'm in!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in, good luck to all !!


----------



## DMcG (Oct 25, 2012)

Me too please!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's to another fun Christmas at DW :thumb:


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

good luck everyone - im feeling lucky and fancy one of them air fresheners.

Merry christmas everyone also!


----------



## James RX8 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck to all!!!
I hope I win something - some great prizes


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

count me in


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Happy Christmas all and Good Luck


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Good Luck !


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Excited for this more than Christmas!


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Cracking competition! Good luck everyone!


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Merry xmas every one good luck


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Hollllaaaaaaa!


----------



## Basildog6179 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate Christmas .. But things like this help me adjust to the happiness ..


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks to all that's involved in this :thumb:


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Got to be in it to win it


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Merry crimbo:thumb:


----------



## kemslea (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm in, whooopaaaaaaaah


----------



## Msport-Addict (Oct 27, 2012)

Good luck everyone. But mostly me!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's my post


----------



## VXR.Tom (Jul 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice of all the sponsors to be so generous.
HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL ON HERE

Kev and Jackie


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Good luck to all, and big thanks to all those who have given prizes!


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas, and good luck!


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Some amazing prizes up for grabs, very generous of the sponsers and thanks to all at DW for organising this 
Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## NMN (Sep 22, 2009)

Its Chrisstttmmmaaassss!...... Nearly! :buffer:


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Got to be in it to wint it :wave:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Awesomeness!


----------



## clean-wheels (Jul 3, 2009)

Oooooshhhhhhht!


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Alrighty........so it's nearly Christmas......guess I should think about doing some shopping.....nah think I'll just sit and wait for the prize draw :wave:


----------



## Karls (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow! What a fantastic prize list!


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

Hohoho 

Said Santa at the titty bar


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Count me in as ever


----------



## giveus-alook (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh! Oh! Oh! , Good luck.


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

Wicked Wicked DW is massive!!!


Wicked Wicked DW is massive!!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Roll up Roll up, come & marvel at the bearded lady...

Lucky number 371 reporting for duty.

Thanks for organising this DW admin/mods/supporters!


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

Great prize list, very generous


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Great Christmas spirit on this forum, good luck everyone!


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

Where's the year gone, I'm in:thumb:


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Good luck everybody!!!!! Specially good luck to me because the prize list looks amazing!!! lol


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

That’s a pretty impressive list of prizes, thanks to everyone supporting this and good luck to all.


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Brilliant competition las year. I'm sure this year will be even better!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Best of luck to everyone


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ben1988 hopefully I win something this year


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Good luck everyone, some nice prizes up for grabs!


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Cracking Christmas Comp!! Fingers crossed for scraping in with minimal post history?!:car:


----------



## Shiney (Nov 28, 2012)

Merry Xmas : )


----------



## jan_tekin (Jan 16, 2011)

Good luck, Merry Xmas


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, Merry Christmas everybody and good luck to one and all...this is going to be epic (again) :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Fourth time lucky? :wave:

Good luck to everyone......


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

Good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Great prizes to be had this year :thumb: Good luck all


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

My first Xmas on DW and this is a brilliant comp 

I'm in

Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone 4s


----------



## Mikey18 (Aug 23, 2012)

good luck to all and i hope everyone has a great xmas! 
Lets look forward to more detailing goodies in the future!

Bring on the summer as the winter is making my car dirty haha :buffer:


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great prizes i hope i am lucky enough to win something 
Happy Christmas to everyone and best of luck


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Seasonal greetings to all, pity I'll be working all the way through.
May be santa will leave me a few new toys while I'm at work.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Got to be worth a shout, good luck to everyone and thanks to the sponsors...


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

Count me in good luck to all


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Remember, detailing is not just for Xmas, its for life!:detailer:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

good luck everyone and merry christmas


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Some cracking prizes here! Good luck all


----------



## Mr Goodcat (Dec 6, 2011)

What an absolutly fantastic idea!! 

Rob


----------



## Flaffy_91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good luck to everyone and massive thank you to everyone that has donated a prize!


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm in. Good luck everyone


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas to your all


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

.....


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Im in Love crimbo


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas one and all!!


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm in, come on Lady Luck!!!!


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

Im in good luck to all .


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see who gets the big present this year. Good luck everybody


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Happy Xmas DW And Good Luck Me,i mean Everyone :lol:


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

Merry christmas to all at DW:thumb:

I'm in!


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice prizes!


----------



## Sneaks (Dec 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas Detailers 

Good Luck All :thumb:


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Christmas Everybody, cosider me entered. :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm in, good luck everyone and Merry Christmas


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in! Best Of Luck To All


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Keen for this!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm in Good luck everybody:thumb:


----------



## Murzo (Aug 11, 2008)

Good luck everyone I'm in


----------



## Soapie (Aug 26, 2009)

Count me in please feeling lucky this year, good luck to all


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Wooo hooo count me.

Good luck everyone


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Holey moley that is some haul! The finer side of dw me thinks. Good luck all and merry Christmas :wave:

Matt


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

This comp looks amazing. prizes are great. Best of luck dw


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Excellent prizes again this year! Thanks to all who donated


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

That time of the year again, soon creeps up and im in again for some prizes.

Have a great december everyone


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Early Christmas for some people - good luck to all :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

ho ho ho merry christmas


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

My first christmas with DW  

What great year of detailing it has been for me too gone from strength to strength.

Good luck all and a merry christmas.

Rob


----------



## ohms12 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's to winning!


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Whizzer great comp and some great prizes


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Mery christmas to DW and all it's members. I hope Santa is good to you all.


----------



## Steven878 (Jul 20, 2012)

Merry christmas to all 

Awesome competition!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Merry christmas dw


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Good Luck, some awesome looking prizes.


----------



## Bigpimpinpete (Jul 30, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone good luck to all


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Whizzer great competition happy christmas to all at detailing world


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy xmas all


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy Xmas all and best of luck


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm in..... **crosses fingers and hopes I win summit**


----------



## MR Ray (Jun 29, 2007)

It's that time of year again

Good luck


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

What a brilliant idea! I'm in, good luck all and have a clean christmas


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Im in DW, make it worth it haha.


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all on DW :thumb:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas - Bring on the prizes


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Fantastic as ever, I'm in


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great, this is the best bit of Christmas for me 

Thanks


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

count me in too... thanks guys


----------



## JayA3sline (Jul 22, 2012)

Count me in! Wishing Everyone a jolly Cleaning Christmas!


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Merry xmas guys n gals


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Am in:argie: good luck everyone am have a great Christmas


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Whizzer and Merry bl**dy Christmas to one and all!!! :wave:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas all and I hope Santa brings you lots of nice new products!!!


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

Posted!


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

awesome :thumb:

good luck and merry gift giving period to you all


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

:detailer: Ho ho ho!!
Merry Christmas.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

cheers whizzer, never entered a online comp before, beginners luck i hope.


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

woooo.. give it a go 

good luck everyone!


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

Great prizes, good luck.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas :buffer:


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Good luck everyone. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Season's Greetings to all! 

Alan W


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Thankyou whizzer and a very merry xmas to all at DW


----------



## balki1980 (Nov 24, 2010)

Happy Christmas DW! :buffer:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

I hope i will be lucky this year..


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's my entry - thanks to all involved & good luck everyone!


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

What a lovely prize list!  Merry Christmas to all of you guys!


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome selection of prizes to be won, good luck all


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

Good luck everyone & merry christmas to you all.


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody !!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Whoo hoo!!! Great prizes as ever!!!
Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## PhilSkill (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheers Whizzer, A Merry polishing and waxing Christmas everybody!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Merry christmas!!!!


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone, and best of luck!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Great prizes again. Well done DW team and all the sponsors! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

DW do some of the best competitions and giveaways on the internet and the annual 12 days of christmas giveaway is always fantastic.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

What a prize list


----------



## Split-Lee (Jan 3, 2012)

Would love to win something!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Superb compo and prize line-up!

Merry Christmas one and all!


----------



## Opulent (Jan 25, 2012)

Brilliant prize list! I'd love it to win some brilliant products to try out in new year  most things on there I've conotimplated buying loads lol


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

another year of great giveaways.

iam jealous already lol


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Awesome forum & awesome team running it and very generous supporters giving so much, its very much appreciated by all :thumb: I hope to have a chance to win some :wave:


----------



## Adam_LE (Jul 29, 2012)

Got to be in it to win it.. Great comp... Good luck everyone.!! 


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Adam_LE said:


> Got to be in it to win it.. Great comp... Good luck everyone.!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


This is true lol


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Great prizes this year and best if luck to all...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

An Amazing Prize list this year.

Good luck to all and Merry Christmas!


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

Worth a shot. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Here goes, happy xmas one and all


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

Happy crimbo to one and all.


----------



## hooley (Nov 10, 2010)

Fantastic prizes again this year.
Merry Christmas and Good Luck to all entering. :thumb:


----------



## Overdoser (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome prizes. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing prizes once again, very best of luck and a happy Christmas to all!


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Fingers crossed!
Happy Crimbo everyone


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

This forum really is the best on the net isn't it! Fantastic and thank you


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

count me in. Good luck everyone


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Good luck everyone!

Merry Chritstmas!


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Good luck guys


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy Christmas DW! And Good Luck To Everyone That Has Entered


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## N2eav (Sep 30, 2011)

Please add me in. Merry Xmas everyone and a good new year when it comes.


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Wishing all health & happiness :thumb:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Good luck guys.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't drink tooooo much peeps!

Merry Christmas.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

yay 12 days of christmas again!


----------



## Wendell Jarvis (Nov 1, 2010)

I wanna win something !!!


----------



## dhtommy (Nov 8, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

good luck everyone but i want it all to myself


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Entered!

Merry Crimbo.:detailer:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Almost missed this


----------



## uncle_festa (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheers for this! Fingers crossed!


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Good tidings to all, Merry Christmas


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

Im in


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

I am so in.
Thanks whizzer and all those that made this possible.
Merry christmas DWers


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Good luck everyone


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Best of luck everyone!


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

53 pages and I've just seen this, I'm in!


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in. Only just saw this! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Boom!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Bah humbug!...I rarely win anything anyway...But what the heck, im in!!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm in! Great stuff and good luck everyone.


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Happy crimbo everyone 
I'm in ;-)


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

I love a Competition good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Matty03g (Feb 5, 2012)

Merry Xmas to all, I'm in


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Great prizes again, good luck to everyone. 


Jon


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

And me, good luck all


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Some great prizes this year ! Good luck everyone


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Christmas everyone! I'm in!


----------



## MatthewR (May 15, 2011)

Hello


----------



## nyrB (Jun 15, 2012)

*Good luck Peeps & Festive Greetings to All*


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm in and good luck to all as well as a merry christmas .


----------



## Dibdub1 (Aug 16, 2011)

What an awesome idea! 

Cheers guys and girls!

Merry Christmas and all the best everyone,

Good Luck! 

Dibdub1


----------



## mohebmhanna (Jul 19, 2011)

Merry Christmas & happy new year to all DW members.
Count me please.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm in please.

Ashley


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Waves hand in air. Count me in please..


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds great...will be posting to get number up 

Happy Xmas all, can't believe where this year has gone and looking forward to Xmas detailing in my new garage big enough to actually get a car in....if I don't fill it up lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Happy Christmas everyone and good luck!!


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

It's rather frosty out there today, watch out for ice.


----------



## KmChoPs (Nov 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

Count me in .

Just like to say ive only been on this forum 6 month or so and its great . Filled with helpful and kind people . 

So merry christmas and good luck to everybody .


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Can i count me in from belgium?

if not, also a merry christmas to everyone!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

yeah baby, lets do this!


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Me too 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chris V6 (Aug 13, 2008)

Can you put me in, good luck and happy christmas


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Great prize list!


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll have a go!


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

and why not, many thanks DW 

Cheers 
David


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi,

Can you put me down please!

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

*Entry*

Exciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiited! Happy holidays all! :thumb:


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

Just need to get up to 40 posts now!


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Put my name in the draw bag / box / tumbler . Please .


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

I'll put my name in the hat :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Thank you for this opportunity and a a big thanks to all sponsors for their lovely offer. Good luck to all of us :wave:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

this is always such a great thing and huge thanks to all that give prizes.. Thanks Whizzer for the hard work DW mods do to make this happen..

good luck everyone


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumb: thanks, I'm in :thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice one DW , im in.

Merry christmas and good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## Gavin 3 mps (Dec 5, 2012)

i will have my name down for some goodies please, thanks.


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm in good luck everyone my first year merry Christmas and happy new year to all


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

In for this, thanks DW


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

HOOOORAHHHHH......love the 12 days....fantastic good luck everyone..


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumb: good luck everyone


----------



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

Have a good Christmas All!!
...and a dry one at that would be nice 

Cheers
Ross


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Count me in

Gee 58 pages already, might have better odds with the Euro million :lol:


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

Count me in please

Good luck all


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

Count me in too


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## HarryCCC (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm in! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ryang (Dec 13, 2011)

this is a great forum best of luck everyone and happy Xmas


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

merry christmas to all my friends ;D good luck also!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy happy Christmas kids!


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas to DW! I'm in.


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone!
and thank you to DW and everyone who has contributed!
:buffer:

Im in!


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

Magic! Merry Christmas to DW and all its members.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Woop woop count me in


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

count me in please


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Splendid. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## CARPCRAZY (Nov 12, 2012)

merry Christmas and a happy healthy new year to everyone


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

40th post, can finally enter!


----------



## Brummie_Nige (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy Christmas everyone :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy christmas one and all


----------



## dragontolis (Aug 28, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

count me in


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I`m in too!


----------



## DaveA11en (Sep 17, 2012)

Count me in 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fonz (Jul 2, 2012)

Festive wishes to all.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## D4 UNC (Jul 6, 2012)

entered :driver:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks to all sponsors involved. Another top xmas give away. Love Dazza xxx


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Bah humbug...... Or should that be merry Christmas :-\


----------



## jmeBDC (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi...


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy Xmas


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

A Merry and ultra-clean Christmas to all


----------



## poppy1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Would be lovely to win a christmas prezzy


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Happy Detailing everyone


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Sounds great I'm in.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

Merry Xmas!!!


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

40 posts! Better get writing, fingers crossed


----------



## nickness (Oct 16, 2012)

Gd luck all


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Merry Christmas and good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## SVT (Jun 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Late to the party 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Merry Christmas DW.
Have a great Christmas and new year.:thumb:


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the Competition DW!
Good Luck everyone!


----------



## giannis1990 (Sep 17, 2010)

Good luck to all!!
And have a great Christmas


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Merry christmas to all and have a good 2013 keep it clean


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Good luck everyone, and have a great Christmas :thumb:


----------



## swompdonkey (Jul 10, 2008)

Good luck and merry crimbo


----------



## Mop man (Nov 19, 2012)

all the best everyone!! Christmas is coming and the prize is a very fat I would like to win one!! Thank you to whizze!!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for organising this Whizzer and a big thank you to all of the traders for sorting out some awesome prizes.


----------



## caz4pete07 (Aug 17, 2012)

Good luck all  I would love to win :-D would make my Christimas even better!  I don't no how many posts ie done :-/ so if I'm under 40 I'm sorry really I am as I know how annoying it will be for people xxx


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck everyone. Happy Christmas.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

WOW, Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Ho ho ho!


----------



## mart21 (May 15, 2008)

I'll chuck my hat in the ring.. Don't know what the prizes are, but there always good. thx guys


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

Wow so many great prizes, good luck to all


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

WOW! Some amazing prizes there....good luck and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck all and merry Christmas!


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas and best wishes to all for 2013.


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2009)

Best of luck & Merry Christmas.


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

sounds really nice 
shipping is on me.. ^^


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas evryone


----------



## jimbob800 (Feb 9, 2012)

good luck to all and all the best for 2013


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Christmas with DW ...is something special  
Merry X-mas and Happy New Year !


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Have a merry Christmas and a happy new year posting with DW.


----------



## DWills (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice one sponsors, Merry Christmas all.


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

Gotta love the DW community, Merry Christmas all.


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Luck all

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year


----------



## THFC_WHL (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you

Merry christmas to everyone


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

Merry Christmass I sure have learned alot here and continue to do so on a daily basis.Thom:argie::argie:


----------



## Revans (Feb 2, 2011)

Great prizes and look forward to seeing the winners!!!merry Xmas .


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Good Luck all

Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Excellent prize list! Best of luck everyone.


----------



## 21kastra (Oct 11, 2012)

Need to get my post count up, shame I'm a Lurker


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Best wishes & Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Ady b (Oct 15, 2007)

Best of luck everyone. Merry Xmass to all :thumb:


----------



## Thrill (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Have a great christmas


----------



## Spyke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good luck everyone


----------



## mjbchill (May 17, 2012)

All the best to everyone & hope Santa is good too all you guys & girls :thumb:


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone!
Hope everyone enjoys the festivities!


----------



## mean172 (Jun 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas 

Franky Says Keep Me Nut Daan


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

This place just keep's getting better

thanks' whizzer

and a happy Christmas to you and the other member's and mod's of DW :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

and a merry christmas to all


----------



## MackOfAllTrades (Sep 1, 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone! And good luck!


----------



## Crash (Apr 14, 2009)

Count me in, xmas greetings to you all.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Count me in. Merry Christmas :buffer:


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all :thumb:

John


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Luck 

Jonathan


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll enter as a civvy!


----------



## lohner (Oct 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

most generous- truly in the festive spirit


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

I guess I'm in. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Malakkastraat (May 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year everybody!!


----------



## atrose81 (Nov 18, 2012)

Great prizes.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## rob_hawke (Aug 15, 2006)

Love this forum!


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

Fantastic pot of prizes - thank you very much to everyone who donated.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Superbow (Jul 15, 2008)

great prizes.....best of luck yo everyone


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tizzer (Sep 2, 2012)

Game on.

Seasons greetings to all


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Very generous

Buon natale tutti


----------



## T5 Rogers91 (Jul 25, 2012)

Count me in! :thumb:


----------



## NathJ (Aug 3, 2012)

Woohooo happy Christmas detailers


----------



## Treborwen (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm in. 🎄


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Christmas to all - when life is bad I look at this site to forget about my problems


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

*Merry Xmas a Happy 2013*

Merry Xmas a Happy 2013 to all our members and supporters.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Ooooh just stumbled across this in time. Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas and good luck to all.


----------



## Double_Agent (Nov 19, 2012)

Im in. Merry Xmas and the best of luck to everyone.

Many Thanks to those that have donated prizes.


----------



## Wendell Jarvis (Nov 1, 2010)

*Merry Christamas*

Merry Christmas to all..............keep it clean !!


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Best competition in the world ever... (and i considered the Gadget Show when saying that as well ) 

Good luck everyone...


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas Everyone - And good luck! [MY ENTRY]


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 3gdean (Jun 18, 2011)

Have a good crimbo everyone!!!


----------



## reidy (Dec 9, 2012)

Good luck everyone :buffer:


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in. Big thanks to Whizzer and the suppliers :thumb:

Merry Christmas to everyone at DW.


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Im in, great list of prizes too!! :thumb:


----------



## BertST (Jan 24, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Happy Christmas


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Count me in please. Looks good 
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Some great prizes, good luck everyone


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Count me in.

Merry Christmas all....


----------



## richard123 (Aug 21, 2007)

Count me in please



Merry Christmas all,hope you have a good one :thumb:


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

merry christmas all!


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Have a great Xmas all!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Count me in please


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Merry Xmas and good luck to all!


----------



## MCKENZIE (Jul 13, 2012)

goodluck people


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

You gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## jdwinter (Dec 13, 2011)

Count me in and merry christmas all


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## maxxc (Dec 5, 2012)

merry xmas


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year to all.....:thumb:

As always it's a great competition and good luck to all that have entered......:thumb:


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy Christmas all


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Good luck everyone. Merry Christmas


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Good luck, Merry Christmas DW and everyone else :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Count me in please. Good luck to everyone!:thumb: Merry Christmas and happy New year!


----------



## mohare (Dec 17, 2009)

Count me in please


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Never win anything but here goes!


----------



## EJ192 (Apr 22, 2012)

Oops.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Another Year, Another Competition, Another Cold December, and More Prizes! 

Have a great Christmas everyone!! Will it be a White Christmas this year?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Here goes nothing good luck everyone


----------



## Eightball (Nov 21, 2005)

Great prizes. Good luck everyone ..but I hope I'm just a little luckier!


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you, im in if not too late!

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Marry Christmas and a happy new year to you all, good luck everyone


----------



## Harpham (Jul 18, 2010)

Hooray for Christmas competitions.


----------



## Wozza86 (Jan 10, 2010)

Woo I'm in.


----------



## awbimmer (Aug 4, 2012)

Sign me up Pls Mod God  New to DW and would love to win something so I can do a write up:detailer:


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Great comp. Good luck everyone


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

Better late than never :thumb:


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Count me in! Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## tompinney (Jan 29, 2006)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mk2Singh (Aug 18, 2009)

Merry Xmas everyone! Count me in!


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Good luck to everyone. Very generous of Detailing World to do this as well.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Woop woop merry christmas!!!!


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Only just managed to find this to make the cutoff time!

Merry Xmas everyone!

Thanks to all those that have organised this!


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Bonjour everyone


----------



## austrom1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck all


----------



## meg3 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy Christmas DW and Good Luck all


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Nearly missed this one
Good luck all
Merry Christmas


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

merry crimbo and good luck all


----------



## chris- (Mar 27, 2011)

Mehh lets try it


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

Well, good luck to you all and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

oosh nerly missed this !! 

Happy Christmass Everyone , Possibly one of the best things ive ever found


----------



## gar1380 (Sep 12, 2010)

merry christmas all and a happy new detailing year


----------



## darreni (Nov 4, 2007)

Good luck all & thanks to admin for organizing this.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Hope Im in!! Some fantastic prizes - well done.


----------



## BenSchultzGSi (Dec 6, 2011)

Merry xmass people


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

whoop whoop


----------



## Mylee (Jan 11, 2007)

Me me me me me me :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Mylee said:


> Me me me me me me :thumb:


To late you needed to be in by 11:59


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Now it's over to be in


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

And CLOSED >>> no more entries please Mylee sorry but you were just to late ....


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

When will the first draw be?


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Today at some point Farquhar I do believe


----------



## Keef076 (Jul 20, 2012)

Happy Christmas all lets hope we all get nice detailing presents from Santa


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

^ too late i believe keef.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

ottostein said:


> ^ too late i believe keef.


And not enough posts.....


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

ottostein said:


> ^ too late i believe keef.





sistersvisions said:


> And not enough posts.....


+1 to both of these

Needed to have a minimum of 40 posts

But the competition closed last night at midnight sorry mate


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ correct, anyone that has posted with less than 40 posts (and there are plenty of them that did'nt read the OP correctly ) will not be entered into the 12 day prize draw 

kev


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Any idea on when the draw is going to be kev?


----------



## Kev_Turner (Jan 11, 2012)

ottostein said:


> Any idea on when the draw is going to be kev?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=289403


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ottostein said:


> Any idea on when the draw is going to be kev?


as above, first one has been done by Bill (Whizzer), second one tomorrow etc


----------



## mk4gtiturbo (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## gavgav (Jan 23, 2011)

Merry christmas(!)!


----------



## mjd (Dec 18, 2006)

:buffer: Seasons greetings to all my fellow OCD sufferers :buffer:


----------



## Wendell Jarvis (Nov 1, 2010)

Im In !!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

^ Sorry but you are too late entries closed on the 12th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

got to love dw xmas!


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Doh! Am I too late . . ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

by four days iirc..


NO MORE ENTRIES PLEASE!

thanks


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Merry xmas everyone.


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

TroyScherer said:


> Sign me up


sorry mate. You're 6 days too late


----------



## NML (Aug 14, 2010)

Good luck and Happy Christmas:wave:


----------



## Valverjunky (Mar 29, 2012)

Bang tidy shaating oooosssshhh


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

You can count me on.
Merry Christmass!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It's actually amazing how many people don't read other posts or the op


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> It's actually amazing how many people don't read other posts or the op


+1 the comps closed people!

Closing date was 11th at 11.59pm

Your 8 days too late im afraid

Sure the team and suppliers will put this on next year as there so generous


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Why not just lock this thread come entry closing time? Would have stopped people posting and gaining false hope


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Well it doesn't matter really as all winners are chosen on the 13th look at all the threads to announce winners they are all dated 12 or 13/12/12 ! So threads are pre prepared but I think they must need DW Chief to authorise or approve the thread.

I know DW chief has been unwell, hope he's better now.


----------



## Princy (Dec 14, 2011)

polt said:


> Well it doesn't matter really as all winners are chosen on the 13th look at all the threads to announce winners they are all dated 12 or 13/12/12 ! So threads are pre prepared but I think they must need DW Chief to authorise or approve the thread.
> 
> I know DW chief has been unwell, hope he's better now.


Well spotted, I'd noticed that and wondered why they were pre-dated


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

polt said:


> Well it doesn't matter really as all winners are chosen on the 13th look at all the threads to announce winners they are all dated 12 or 13/12/12 ! So threads are pre prepared but I think they must need DW Chief to authorise or approve the thread.
> 
> I know DW chief has been unwell, hope he's better now.


+1 noticed this just before too


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Mods, im going away on Saturday morning and it is unlikely that i will be able to check the forum much.

If im lucky enough to get picked for one of the 12 days prizes will it be ok for me to contact the supplier in the new year?


----------



## piotrtdi (May 3, 2011)

Happy new 2013 years

I wish the best to win
Regards


----------

